# Oris Aquis Date - Color and size dilemma



## Konkret

Hello!

I have narrowed down my search for my first automatic watch and came to the conclusion that it will be the Oris Aquis Date that I want. However, when I was trying both the 43mm and 40mm at my local AD, I was getting really unsure of firstly the size of the watch and secondly the color of the black 40 mm version. I wear a suit to work and I believe the 43mm will be too big and "flashy" for me in my line of work, and that the 40mm will be just perfect. I have been reading up on this watch for quite some time now, that it does wear smaller than it seems, but I am undecisive. Since I believe I have decided to go for the 40mm (changing my mind pretty often..) another question arose; the color of the dial looks way to gray than it should be. Is the 40mm the smarter choice when wearing a suit for work?

Is this normal due to light settings or is the black version usually this gray?















Compared to this one that I found on the internet:








That one looks more black than the one on my wrist.

To sum it up:

Based on the pictures, is the 40mm the right way to go alongside a suit for a daily wearer or does it look way off? And lastly, regarding the color. Is the color on my picture the actual black color or is it some bad version of it?

This is my first grail watch I will be buying as an achievement for making it through university and landing my first great job, so please be kind if this question has been answered before, I have simply not found it.

Thank you!


----------



## sunofapun

I have the 40mm in grey with the Tungsten bezel. Love it. Also it's subtle which i quite like. 

I've tried the 43mm. It wears a little to big for me.

Good luck with your decision. Cant go wrong either way!


----------



## Keith Hauser

The 43mm looks like it works on your wrist. Keep in mind that many people wear the Submariner, which is a 40mm but wears more like a 42mm, with a suit everyday and it works! It really depends on the size of your wrist and what you feel is right for you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrusp

after bracelet adjustment you will find 43 version just perfect. I had 40 mm and after 6 months changed it to 43. 40s little bit girly with this narrow bracelet, trust me

Wysłane z mojego SM-N920C przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## UofRSpider

While I have never owned an Oris diver I feel qualified to chime in as I owned a Breitling SuperOcean Steelfish 42. 
In my profession I wore a suit almost daily. I took my position very seriously, as well as my attire. With that said, I personally would never wear a diver in a suit...never. Not to offend anyone but it looks "juvenile" imho. I either wore my DateJust or a vintage Omega (36mm) with a suit. Looked terrific and professional. Remember, just because you think it looks good may not be the case. I feel it's important to understand other's perception of you. I hear people say "it does not matter what other's think." Interesting concept lol...then why wear a nice suit at all? Why worry about the size of the watch? You see what I mean.

If you want a watch to wear with a suit, buy a dress watch. It's pretty simple actually.
With regards to the size, I found the 42 to be near perfect for me at the time. As I have gotten older now (and retired), I enjoy wearing smaller watches (38-41 mm).


----------



## franco60

A compromise is a slate blue 43mm with brushed bracelet. The slate blue is understated (vs. the starburst blue you tried on) and the brushed bracelet cuts down the bling. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpalmer

If you wear a suit everyday, it might make sense to invest in a dress watch. Buy the dive watch you like best to wear casually.


----------



## sticky

Go for the 43mm. Quite a few people have played it safe and gone 40 only to realise how small Oris divers wear and wish they'd gone 43 instead.


----------



## Watchthewrist

If I was wearing a suit everyday I would be wearing a dress watch. Such as a Frederique Constant. With that being said, there is nothing wrong with wearing a dive watch with a suit. I wouls go with the 40 mm. The 43 is a bit obnoxious IMO. Especially if you are wearing a suit


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## markonline1

I personally think the blue faced dial would go great with a suit. I wear the 43mm black dial. I think the blue dial looks more dressy than the black dial. My perfect size for me is 42mm, 40 just feels too small. The 43mm is a fairly chunky watch but is perfect for me. That said, I wouldn't want it any bigger. Whatever size that is in the picture, I think that blue dial will look great. I think the black dial is a little more versatile though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Everman

Another vote for the blue 43. Subtle but still different enough catch the eye. 

Full disclosure- I have an affinity for blue face watches. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Furball

I have that exact Aquis 43 and it looks awesome on my 6.75" wrist. Highly recommended!
That said, I don't own a suit, but if I did I would wear a dress watch with it. Perhaps a SARB033.


----------



## watchninja123

i personally would go for the 40mm version just because of my wrist size (6.75in) It is also harder to come by nowaday since it has been discontinued. If anyone knows where to obtain the 40mm aquis, please do share !! =)


----------



## Sam-e

I think the 43mm version is suffice for wrist sizes above 6.5". If your wrist like mine is below that, the 40mm is perfect! The proportions are good, the bracelet has a nice taper, the clasp isn't gigantic, comfortable and the markers look clean.

I wear a dress shirt to work every day and the 40mm is thin enough it fits under the cuff. The same can't be said for the 43mm. Like most, I wish it came in the blue dial.

Below are comparisons with other watches. 40mm vs xx:










































43mm:
















Not feeling the big clasp








It won't go under the cuff but the strap is nice. Definitely a weekend watch.


----------



## KJParlay

Furball said:


> Perhaps a SARB033.


This X 1000.

I love the Aquis, couldn't recommend it more highly. But don't worry about making it go with a suit, not that it can't, just don't make that the focus. Get whichever one you like the best.
Get the SARB for work and you're set.


----------



## Evann

I think the Oris Aquis in silver blurs the line between dive and dress watch even further. I think the 40mm that you have there is a little more elegant though. Can't go wrong either way!


----------



## AJCYR32

I'd go with the 43mm. Most reviews I've seen advise the 43 wears smaller, more like a 42. The 40mm does look more like a woman's watch IMO.


----------



## mcarter7

Count me in with the people who have expressed opinion that divers are not for suits. Dress watches are for suits. Many would say that it's not even appropriate to wear a metal band with a suit, even on an otherwise dress watch.

Is it silly to live your life according to rules imposed by society? Yes I suppose to an extent. But would you wear athletic shoes with your suit? If not, perhaps you should also consider not wearing a sport watch. Just sharing my 2 cents. Make what you want of it.


----------



## Polipoli

Generally I recommend the Aquis, but you say you need it mostly to pair with a suit. While it won't be a disaster, you still should consider a dress watch. Oris makes some, Longines makes some as well. Longines' metal bracelets don't come close to Oris but when you go leather I don't think there will be a problem. They might even excel at dress watches more than Oris. But if you're really locked on the Aquis, I'd say go 43. Looks fine on your wrist, and I do know that many people regret buying the 40's. I have a 43 gradient blue Aquis myself, and it is an excellent watch, especially for the price. One word of advice regarding the gradient blue - it looks brighter in the pictures. In reality it is very dark. When I recieved it I wondered for a second if this is even the gradient blue version. When lights are not very strong it might even appear as black. Overall if you want a diver you can't go wrong with this one, you won't find a genuinely better diver below the 3k price point (talking Omegas and Breitlings). Definetly best bracelet in the sub 3k range (blasts away Longines, Tag, Certina, and some more). One more brand to consider might be Rado. They are more dressy than Oris and as far as I checked they are probably of similar overall quality. As I said, I generally recommend the Aquis, but in your spesific case I strongly recommend considering a dress watch. The Aquis is a big and thick watch, it means more trouble with your sleeve. A sleek dress watch will easily go beneath and out of your sleeve according to your hand moves and you probably won't have problems with it. Take a look at the following lines - Oris Artelier, Longines Master Collection. With Rado it gets interesting because their bracelets are VERY dressy in my opinion, due to the black ceramic links. I think a big part of their entire collection would compliment a suit. So, to summerize, if you really want the Aquis then go for it, but at least take a look at dress watches before deciding to do so. Just so you'll be sure you're making the right decision.


----------



## Whiskeydevil

I've had the 43mm Aquis and will wear it on the bracelet with suits from time to time. I don't have big wrists either and just love the feel of the 43. 

While I do agree about getting a proper dress watch, your style is what you make it. Wear whatever you want whenever you want. The watch on my wrist is an extension of my mood for the day.


----------



## Bob Dobbs needs Slack

In your post, you state you believe the 43mm Aquis is too large and perhaps too flashy. Even though I'd prefer the 43mm in blue over the 40mm in black, I think you've answered your own question. Oris divers do tend to wear small, the older TT1 Titanium divers wore smaller due to the doughnut shaped case and the strong lugs. The newer Aquis divers still wear small, but not quite as small as the case sides are much less rounded. 40mm would be too small for me, but that is my wrist, not yours.

In the photo, neither watch appears overpowering on your wrist. It also appears that the 43mm diver would fit under your cuff without issue.

As to if a metal bracelet diver is appropriate for wear with a suit... well, that's really only a question you can answer. The traditional approach would say, no... wear a dress watch. But your post indicates you to be a young man entering his first true job. What was everyone else wearing when you interviewed? What's the office culture you could see? Would a metal bracelet diver stick out or be right at home?
Most folks will give a younger man more leeway in dress than an older guy, so you might be able to get away with the diver where others couldn't.

In the end, if you choose a diver... black 3-handers on steel go with pretty much everything. The blue dial will limit your tie/shirt choices a bit.

I'm quite partial to that blue 43mm. It looks quite stunning. Then again, I don't wear a suit to work on a daily basis. Also, my coworkers already know I'm not quite right in the head and don't really blink when I'm wearing my Aquis Titan Chronograph with a suit.:-d I'd rock the 43mm in blue if it were between those two for my wrist.:-!

If your office culture is more refined and a diver/sports watch won't cut it, check out the Orient Bambino or the Seiko dress offerings. Inexpensive, good quality and look great. But get an Oris anyhow... they're wonderful watches.;-)


----------



## Polipoli

Bob is right - if you're younger you can pull off a metal bracelet diver & suit, given that you pair the right suit for it. If you go for younger look suit then you will probably be able to make it look fine. It goes the other way around for older look suit, of course. You won't be able to pair an old look suit with a diver in an appropriate way, that much for sure. It's like matching the right drink to the meal you're having. Beer for example is good with many types of food, but it probably won't go well with a gentle, luxurious cheese. That spot is reserved for the wine or scotch. And then again, there are exceptions. From many comments I think you can conclude that the general rule is to pair a dressy watch with a suit - that will be the safe bet. If you really like the Aquis and willing to go a bit on the risky side, you can try to pull it off with an adequately younger suit. You still need to take into account the fact that the Aquis will probably give you hard time with the sleeve, though. I still think you should at least try some dress watches before making a decision, even if that final decision will remain the Aquis, just to be on the safe side. It's a great watch, but for generally different purposes. It probably wasn't engineered with business suits in mind.

Oh and one more thing - Never ever buy gold plated. No matter how good it looks or how good the price is.


----------



## svanek

I personally like the 43mm with the blue. As a woman, I would see the diver with a suit as being masculine.


----------



## climbsmountains86

Wear the diver with the suit, just keep it restrained. Personally I'd go for the 40mm in black. More boring, perhaps, but more versatile and suitable (in my book) for corporate attire. I've always worn divers with suits, but some divers are defiantly better than others. I always thought my Hydro conquest, C60 Trident, Aquaracer and Oris 65 looked fine, whereas the Armida A1, Seikos and Alpina were a bit much.


----------



## Tag Professional

I have the Oris Aquis 43mm black dial version. When I was looking to purchase the Aquis I was also had the same demean as to which size to buy. I tried on both sizes but the 40mm just looked too small on me. The 43mm does wear smaller. I guess it depends on your size also. If you are a big guy, go for the 43mm. 
With all that being said, I would probably buy a nice dress watch like someone else mentioned. A Seiko SARB 033 or 035 would be a great choice for a suit. I have the 035 and put a nice leather strap on it and it looks great with a suit.


----------



## Helixx

franco60, Could you please tell me what model number the Slate blue 43mm is? I have been looking for this watch and cant seem to find it anywhere. Thanks.


----------

